# Square reader blues.



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Over the last month I introduced a tablet system into my ride experience. I am also able to proces credit cards and other paymens thanks to the square wireless reader and magstripe reader. I have also sadly lsot a fair amount of those tips when the reader had shut it self off and wouldnt re conect to the app properly.
I also have to re-pair it to the tablet often and sometims when I do it will give a failed keey / passcode type error from a failed pairing. i have to go through this several times. It took me awhile to also figure out it will not pair if the battery is low so the orange lights dont blink jsut the green ones but the manuals dont tell you this anywhere. 

Ive never had anyone use apple or android pay so I bought the plug in magstrip/chip reader instead so at least there wont be any connection problems(yesterday). Today I lsot a 10.00 tip becuase the magstripe reader suddenly decided it didnt want to read the card. Sooooo frustrating.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberwithDan said:


> Over the last month I introduced a tablet system into my ride experience. I am also able to proces credit cards and other paymens thanks to the square wireless reader and magstripe reader. I have also sadly lsot a fair amount of those tips when the reader had shut it self off and wouldnt re conect to the app properly.
> I also have to re-pair it to the tablet often and sometims when I do it will give a failed keey / passcode type error from a failed pairing. i have to go through this several times. It took me awhile to also figure out it will not pair if the battery is low so the orange lights dont blink jsut the green ones but the manuals dont tell you this anywhere.
> 
> Ive never had anyone use apple or android pay so I bought the plug in magstrip/chip reader instead so at least there wont be any connection problems(yesterday). Today I lsot a 10.00 tip becuase the magstripe reader suddenly decided it didnt want to read the card. Sooooo frustrating.


Probably Uber installed something to defeat square readers since you sign away all of your rights when you agree to Uber terms.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Probably Uber installed something to defeat square readers since you sign away all of your rights when you agree to Uber terms.


Impossible for Uber to know about the square reader on a separate device that has never had the Uber app installed, on it's own separate data plan.

I've only had a few issues with square, all it took was unplugging and replugging the card reader. I don't use the fancy NFC pad that requires syncing, I was thinking of adding it but was going to wait a month or so since I'm moving soon and have extra expenses from that.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

UberwithDan said:


> Over the last month I introduced a tablet system into my ride experience. I am also able to proces credit cards and other paymens thanks to the square wireless reader and magstripe reader. I have also sadly lsot a fair amount of those tips when the reader had shut it self off and wouldnt re conect to the app properly.
> I also have to re-pair it to the tablet often and sometims when I do it will give a failed keey / passcode type error from a failed pairing. i have to go through this several times. It took me awhile to also figure out it will not pair if the battery is low so the orange lights dont blink jsut the green ones but the manuals dont tell you this anywhere.
> 
> Ive never had anyone use apple or android pay so I bought the plug in magstrip/chip reader instead so at least there wont be any connection problems(yesterday). Today I lsot a 10.00 tip becuase the magstripe reader suddenly decided it didnt want to read the card. Sooooo frustrating.


If you have Paypal can you ask people if they want to send the tip that way?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

You need to keep the nfc reader plug in at all times so it doesn't shut off or disconnected due to inactivity


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jc. said:


> You need to keep the nfc reader plug in at all times so it doesn't shut off or disconnected due to inactivity


can't you just click it in when you have to use it, how often can that be?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> can't you just click it in when you have to use it, how often can that be?


Sometimes when you wake it up, it needs to be pair again with the device and that's a minute you don't have to collect a tip


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> If you have Paypal can you ask people if they want to send the tip that way?


sure but its not simple or quick so it never works. i tried it and venmo too. no dice.



steveK2016 said:


> Impossible for Uber to know about the square reader on a separate device that has never had the Uber app installed, on it's own separate data plan.
> 
> I've only had a few issues with square, all it took was unplugging and replugging the card reader. I don't use the fancy NFC pad that requires syncing, I was thinking of adding it but was going to wait a month or so since I'm moving soon and have extra expenses from that.


I would take a pass on it. like JC said its prblematic. it doesznt always pair as fast as it shuld, if you have it unplugged it will shut down in 2 hours so ou have to keep it plugged in the whole shift pretty much or it will be down an not paired that one time you need it. lsot a 10 tip yesterday, guy reallyw anted to tip me(they love the lights) but he was in a rush to meet up with his in-laws and the mom in law gets pissy when hes late apparently, he didnt have time to wait for me to fix it already had the tip enterd in and everything.

*EDIT:* Ok so I just sat down to do forum posts and emails from my night shift. I was looking in my emails and low and beholw, Paypal says I have an extra 10.00 in my account?!? The guy who was trying to tip me remember my website address from a sign I have in my window and sent me the tip through my paypal link on my website!


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

UberwithDan said:


> *EDIT:* Ok so I just sat down to do forum posts and emails from my night shift. I was looking in my emails and low and behold, Paypal says I have an extra 10.00 in my account?!? The guy who was trying to tip me remember my website address from a sign I have in my window and sent me the tip through my paypal link on my website!


Brilliant idea! I just added a PayPal/Tip button to my website. If someone says they don't have cash I can't direct them there


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I have a square but not the chip reader. Didn't want to commit actual cash to the CC tip function. First day I had the square was Friday night - I've never been so excited about a $5.00 credit card transaction in my life lol. Is it required that I upgrade to the chip reader one?


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I have a square but not the chip reader. Didn't want to commit actual cash to the CC tip function. First day I had the square was Friday night - I've never been so excited about a $5.00 credit card transaction in my life lol. Is it required that I upgrade to the chip reader one?


nope not at all. I do reccomend getting the 30 dollar mag/chip reader. the wireless one is more trouble than its worth and apply/android pay doesnt seem to be in wide use


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

UberwithDan said:


> nope not at all. I do reccomend getting the 30 dollar mag/chip reader. the wireless one is more trouble than its worth and apply/android pay doesnt seem to be in wide use


I haven't noticed they had a plug in chip reader, definitely it is the best way to go


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Well - so far I'm out of pocket ZERO dollars for square and they deposited $4.86 into my bank account. That's a pretty good ratio for me. Once I hit $100 I might pony up the cash for the chip reader.... maybe.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

ok so got my plug in chip reader. Didnt realize this but you have to charge the dang thing! It cant be left in the port beucase it will drain the battery. so that sucks. im sending it back and Im going to maybe use a powerbank on the reader.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

What percentage of your tips do you think your tips are coming from the square reader?

Actually just make it an OTHER category which would include all other methods besides cash. Maybe i should make it a poll lol

I just want it in number of people vs cash tipping people not dollar amount


----------



## OCMike (Jan 24, 2017)

I decided to go a different route by posting my Venmo and Cash.me ID in my car. I've been picking up more tips that way.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

OCMike said:


> I decided to go a different route by posting my Venmo and Cash.me ID in my car. I've been picking up more tips that way.


i setup a venmo but never really used it. what do you do givei them your @ name? like how do you show it as a link?


----------



## OCMike (Jan 24, 2017)

I created a tip sign for the back seat with my Venmo name on it. 










UberwithDan said:


> i setup a venmo but never really used it. what do you do givei them your @ name? like how do you show it as a link?


----------



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

I have the older chip reader. Sometimes have problems if the reader isn't plugged in properly. The phone case can get in the way. For my regular customers I just use the mag stripe reader. It's quicker and more reliable than the chip reader.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Square reader POS app was updated this week. they state it will take chip payments faster and will have less pairing issues! I wont be able to test until later this week.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

My tablet has been very spotty with the Bluetooth reader, Im thinking in getting it out of commission and use venmo instead. 
I think the problem is with the tablet I'm using a LG G Pad 8.0 with Android 6.0, the Bluetooth isn't stable, I had to connect it with the 3.5mm Aux to the stereo for Spotify because it kept failing


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Is there any reason to continue using the square reader after Uber introduces in-App tipping in your area?
See https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-in-app-tipping-poll.184048/


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Maven said:


> Is there any reason to continue using the square reader after Uber introduces in-App tipping in your area?


cash rides or money laundering


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberwithDan said:


> Over the last month I introduced a tablet system into my ride experience. I am also able to proces credit cards and other paymens thanks to the square wireless reader and magstripe reader. I have also sadly lsot a fair amount of those tips when the reader had shut it self off and wouldnt re conect to the app properly.
> I also have to re-pair it to the tablet often and sometims when I do it will give a failed keey / passcode type error from a failed pairing. i have to go through this several times. It took me awhile to also figure out it will not pair if the battery is low so the orange lights dont blink jsut the green ones but the manuals dont tell you this anywhere.
> 
> Ive never had anyone use apple or android pay so I bought the plug in magstrip/chip reader instead so at least there wont be any connection problems(yesterday). Today I lsot a 10.00 tip becuase the magstripe reader suddenly decided it didnt want to read the card. Sooooo frustrating.


The old audio Jack mag strip reader one works a heck of a lot better than the POS blue tooth design.
I only use mine as an emergency backup so i just stick with my old one.



Kodyhead said:


> cash rides or money laundering


square reports your income


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Maven said:


> Is there any reason to continue using the square reader after Uber introduces in-App tipping in your area?
> See https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-in-app-tipping-poll.184048/


nope.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The old audio Jack mag strip reader one works a heck of a lot better than the POS blue tooth design.
> I only use mine as an emergency backup so i just stick with my old one.
> 
> square reports your income


So would 30% cover it?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> So would 30% cover it?


It's like 2.75%,

The problem is you need 3 things to make this business work, and uber supplies all 3.

1. commercial insurance
2. customers
3. credit card processing.

Without uber you can cut out 1 and 3, you still need to deal with uber to get #2, the most valuable thing uber gives you. And it's also the hardest thing to get.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> ...[customers are] the most valuable thing uber gives you. And it's also the hardest thing to get.


True. See https://uberpeople.net/threads/stealing-customers-for-fun-profit.185082/


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Maven said:


> True. See https://uberpeople.net/threads/stealing-customers-for-fun-profit.185082/


Except for the total loss of insurance coverage (and the fact that it's a second degree misdemeanor in Florida without insurance) it's a great idea.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Except for the total loss of insurance coverage (and the fact that it's a second degree misdemeanor in Florida without insurance) it's a great idea.


I'm not clear what causes the "total loss of insurance coverage" in Florida. Are you saying that:

Driving without insurance is illegal? Agreed.
Driving a friend/acquaintance for a fee, without using Uber, is illegal in Florida?
If true, is it illegal in all 50 states?


----------

